# AEP Camping ?



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

Never been to AEP yet, but going with float tubes and good intentions this weekend with a buddy and my dad. We prefer getting out and away from everything which brings me to my questions: 1. Are the campsites labeled on the AEP map and other maps I have obtained the only places to camp? (Meaning no 'off the beaten' path camp sites) 2. If I camp at the sites labeled Camp 'A' or 'E' on the maps, is it ok to leave the camp during the day to access ponds that are further out? 3. Can you drive to some of the further out ponds if you have a solid four-wheel drive? Any and all info would be appreciated.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

wrastlnfeesh said:


> Never been to AEP yet, but going with float tubes and good intentions this weekend with a buddy and my dad. We prefer getting out and away from everything which brings me to my questions: 1. Are the campsites labeled on the AEP map and other maps I have obtained the only places to camp? (Meaning no 'off the beaten' path camp sites) 2. If I camp at the sites labeled Camp 'A' or 'E' on the maps, is it ok to leave the camp during the day to access ponds that are further out? 3. Can you drive to some of the further out ponds if you have a solid four-wheel drive? Any and all info would be appreciated.


No off the beaten path camping allowed. It,s ok to leave your camp but don't leave easy to steal stuff laying around...put it in your trunk.They had a problem earlier this season with theft down at Campsite C. You can drive to some ponds but don't drive beyond any posted signs that say not to. If you drink keep cans in ******* or in a cup. As long as your cool with your drinking they don't say much...but cause a problem and they will give you a ticket and kick you out from AEP land for good. The rules do say no alcohol and they will use that rule to throw you out if you cause a problem. Camping is allowed at Campsites H,A,D,G,K,C. Campsite N is now forever closed and F is the Miners Memorial and there is no camping allowed there...only picnics.
No ATV's allowed anywhere.
Have Fun


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

maggot said:


> No off the beaten path camping allowed. It,s ok to leave your camp but don't leave easy to steal stuff laying around...put it in your trunk.They had a problem earlier this season with theft down at Campsite C. You can drive to some ponds but don't drive beyond any posted signs that say not to. If you drink keep cans in ******* or in a cup. As long as your cool with your drinking they don't say much...but cause a problem and they will give you a ticket and kick you out from AEP land for good. The rules do say no alcohol and they will use that rule to throw you out if you cause a problem. Camping is allowed at Campsites H,A,D,G,K,C. Campsite N is now forever closed and F is the Miners Memorial and there is no camping allowed there...only picnics.
> No ATV's allowed anywhere.
> Have Fun


That my friend, was just the advice/info I was looking for. You definitely read between the lines. Thanks and take care.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

The only advice I can add to this is don't forget about the big gills in these ponds. In my trips to AEP I have caught some nice coolers of gills to add to the freezer. Just something to keep in mind:G


----------



## dailydave (Aug 18, 2004)

So how did your trip go?


----------

